# Recurve vs. Compound



## Treething (Mar 14, 2007)

Speed accuracy pretty much all the things a recurve won't do. Don't get me wrong I like shooting a recurve but it's just not as much fun.


----------



## uscg4good (Jan 27, 2007)

I just bought my first recurve not too long ago. I love shooting both equally the same. As stated earlier, SPEED and ACCURACY. I understand that accuracy can be achieved with a stick and string. It's just fun to play with all the accessories and go through trial and error. There are things you can do with a compound you can't do with a recurve, and vice versa. Another reason why I shoot both. But not one more than the other.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I don't shoot a compound or the type of recurve you use. I shoot selfbows, or backed selfbows (as in sinew, cloth, rawhide, etc.). It is reliablely accurate (hit where I want out to 35 yards), QUIET, and I don't really care about speed. It is the sharpeness of the broadhead and power of the bow that kills game, not speed (that's gun territory- and I don't care mush for guns much). _I'm_ accurate so I don't need anything with sights, and they are SILENT (I mean completely quiet. The only sound from my Sunday Bow is the arrow striking the target!). And most of all, they're WHAT I LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You like your bow, then you will shoot it well. I learned that a while ago!


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

Everyone has their thing, as kegan has shown us  (i need to try one of those some time.) 

I just happened to be brought up on a compound, i hadn't really thought about it. And when i got my first good youth compound, a parker junior mag, it wasn't really a question. We just looked for a new compound and that's what i got. When i got my hoyt i wasn't in the position to be literally making a lifestyle change so i stuck with compound. Recurves are another thing i want to try eventually. 

I also like having a flatter shooting bow, which compounds are. Then i can shoot as far as i want without worrying about TOO much arch and whether or not it will make it. Not that recurves wont...you FITA guys shoot, what, 90m? Bah, you know what I'm saying.

And as uscg4good said, the toys are too fun to give up


----------



## downey (Feb 16, 2007)

Compound


----------



## Buksknr53 (Mar 30, 2006)

I started out in archery shooting recurve and loved it. I was very accurate with the recurve shooting instinctive. I have been shooting a compound for the last 5 years and am just as fascinated by the compound bow as I was the first time I shot one. I guess the novelty of it hasn't worn off and don't see it happening anytime soon.


----------



## Floridarcher (Aug 27, 2006)

I shoot both recurves and my compound.
Ilike my compound a little better cause to me its alot smoother when i shoot.
When I deer hunt and i'm in a stand it's the compound, but when I go walking threw the woods looking for game(any game) its all about th recurve.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Alrite.. some might disagree.. but i honestly use a compound bow for the challenge!! With recurve.. i see a lot of people draw and shoot when hunting.. but with compound.. it requires a LOT more movement than the recurve, you have to come to full draw, set yourself, and release! Some may disagree.. but You tell me different when u have a 300 lb. whitetail deer staring at you and you have to draw.. yes yes.. wait till they turn their head, but i just think it requires a lot more work than the recurve! Dont get me wrong, recurves are very fun to shoot! I just LOVE the compound bows!!! So either way are very fun to shoot!!!


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

i started with olympic recurve and i'm still doing it. my form's finally really starting to come together now, so i'm gonna keep at it. as for compound, i don't have one but if someone'll let me shoot theirs, i'll shoot a couple of ends with it, and shoot it good considering i'm still not used to the feel of the letoff and the draw length is usually a few inches too short and the peep's not set quite high enough :blah: :blah:... compound is a completely different feel than recurve and it's fun to just mix it up on occasion


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

I have only shot a recurve a few times...even though I own 1.... I just get too busy to practice wit it or I get smthing new for my compund and shot that instead.. I'll be shooting it more though in the summer.


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

Not to argue with you bowhunter, but i really dont see where compounds are more difficult to hunt with. Recurves dont have let off, thusly its harder to hold it back longer with a recruve than a compound. Dunno though, never shot one, I have a very strong feeling i need to before i start arguing


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Actually, for hunting, I might actually agree with bow hunter here- compounds do seem harder to hut with than a trad or primitve bow. For a [recurve] you simply let your instinct gauge the distance, and your body knows how to shoot without thinking- you just concentrate. You may need to be physically stronger to do this slowly or hold it longer, but for a compound you have to KNOW the distance so you can tell what pin to put on the animal, follow the rules for shooting, etc. 

More complicated, therefore more challenging. I guess that means I like my selfbows cause they're so easy then!


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

Oh i thought we were assuming this was a sighted compound vs a sighted recurve.

Bare bow is a whole other story. 

And compounds and recurves both have their shooting rules. Sorry, still dont see your point  A recurve still seems harder to work with than a compound.


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

mbuemi said:


> Oh i thought we were assuming this was a sighted compound vs a sighted recurve.
> 
> Bare bow is a whole other story.
> 
> And compounds and recurves both have their shooting rules. Sorry, still dont see your point  A recurve still seems harder to work with than a compound.


Probably because kegan makes his own bows an shoots them more than a compound but I'm still with him all you do is pull back and shoot with a recurve or a long bow, compounds you pull back and aim and ect.. not to mention the release adn what not.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

kegan said:


> Actually, for hunting, I might actually agree with bow hunter here- compounds do seem harder to hut with than a trad or primitve bow. For a [recurve] you simply let your instinct gauge the distance, and your body knows how to shoot without thinking- you just concentrate. You may need to be physically stronger to do this slowly or hold it longer, but for a compound you have to KNOW the distance so you can tell what pin to put on the animal, follow the rules for shooting, etc.
> 
> More complicated, therefore more challenging. I guess that means I like my selfbows cause they're so easy then!


Thank you.. but i am totally amazed my traditional bow shooters!! Their quickness in draw and release is nuts when u shoot it so quick and accurate... 

Another way i can tell if its harder.. i believe his name is Bryon Ferguson or somethin.. hes a really good traditional bow shooter.. and he throws stuff in the air and draws and shoots.... I dont think you could do that with a compound.... well you could if u really really really tried... but id rather not!  :wink: haha but thanks for understand where i was coming from!! I got banned for arguing... im tryin to stay away from arguin!!!! so thanks for understanding me!!


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

Hmmm, you might be starting to persuade me.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

mbuemi said:


> Hmmm, you might be starting to persuade me.


Yeah... wasnt trying to argue with anyone at all! Just tryin to prove a point!!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Yes, I definately think simpler the bow is, the easier it is to hunt/shoot with. You may ot be able to acheive that pin-point accuracy as easily, but for hunting, hitting moving targets, etc. I think trying to use a compound would be alot harder. The process involved in the shooting of each arrow is immense:mg:. But if it were a matter of bot being wiht sights, I don't know- they would seem about the same in shooting for me- I like a bare selfbow. I still think a modern recurve is harder to shoot than a selfbow!


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

kegan said:


> Yes, I definately think simpler the bow is, the easier it is to hunt/shoot with. You may ot be able to acheive that pin-point accuracy as easily, but for hunting, hitting moving targets, etc. I think trying to use a compound would be alot harder. The process involved in the shooting of each arrow is immense:mg:. But if it were a matter of bot being wiht sights, I don't know- they would seem about the same in shooting for me- I like a bare selfbow. I still think a modern recurve is harder to shoot than a selfbow!


Yes... ive tried to prove this point before.... and it never came through.. somce modern shooter flipped out on me when i tried to prove this point... but thanx for understand me Kegan!!


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

i shoot a compound because i like to keep hitting the middle


----------



## raider_archer (Nov 28, 2006)

wrong thing to say!!! I hear that alot as a recurver but honestly I would be so willing to go head to head against just about any compounder. I think, wait I know that a recurver has just as much chance at the middle as a compounder. In Turkey @ the World Indoors the Gold finals for male compound junior won with like a 115 or so while the recurve won with a 118. Male recurve Shawn Rice beat Marco Galliazo with a 120 to a 119. I mean you can't tell me recurves don't hit the middle, we just enjoy doing it with a challenge instead of taking the easy way out. actually that is the comment I was looking for when I started this thread, I think next to talking about the BEST method, recurve vs. compound is alway an interesting argument.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

youngarchery said:


> i shoot a compound because i like to keep hitting the middle


That is just ignorant, if selfbows are just as capable of hitting the center of what ever you are shooting at as a sighted compund, a sighted or unsighted recurve would work just as well aloso.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

kegan said:


> That is just ignorant, if selfbows are just as capable of hitting the center of what ever you are shooting at as a sighted compund, a sighted or unsighted recurve would work just as well aloso.


I agree... any bow u use is capable of hitting the middle... No... no one is "Perfect" but if you get good enough.. u can shoot as well as you would with the bow u use compared to a bow u have never shot! It just takes time.. i hit consistant bulleye's with my compound and have shot a recurve at least 30 times tops..... I was terrible when i 1st shot it.. but the more u shoot it.. the better you get with that bow.. and after i shot it for a while.. i wasnt "that" bad.. it just takes time with any bow u have! Both bows are good... no no... great bows in my eyes!!


----------



## BabySpider (May 16, 2007)

raider_archer said:


> Ok here is one of the ultimante threads, I shoot recurve and love it. I personally think that recurves are Gods gift to archery and it teaches and challenges archers on a whole different level. I have shot a compound before and don't find it to be as much of a challenge. So why do ya'll non-recurves shoot compound? Lets keep it civil though. I'm not at all trying to nock people but I always wanted to know why people would want to shoot a compound AKA, wheely bow!!!!


The only real reason for me personally not shooting a recurve is simply the fact that i was brought up shooting compounds. If my father was into that part of archery when i was younger it would have been quite possible that i too would shoot a recurve.. Its just like my family and friends are all Martin shooters and when we go to different areas to shoot its wierd to us to see everyone with hoyts, matthews, barnsdales, and other different bows that were not used to seeing around our area.. were strict martin archers


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

lol! In all truth, recurves are probably more accurate than compounds.

I guess providing you can learn how to aim with a recurve/longbow, they are easier to hunt with. But i'll still stick with my compound


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

mbuemi said:


> lol! In all truth, recurves are probably more accurate than compounds.
> 
> I guess providing you can learn how to aim with a recurve/longbow, they are easier to hunt with. But i'll still stick with my compound


Yup, definately easier to hunt with. After lots of practice, when the moment comes you don't think, you just react, and it all happens on it's own. Pretty cool stuff:wink:. I have hunted with guns before and haven't thought them easier to hunt with. Alot harder actually.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

kegan said:


> Yup, definately easier to hunt with. After lots of practice, when the moment comes you don't think, you just react, and it all happens on it's own. Pretty cool stuff:wink:. I have hunted with guns before and haven't thought them easier to hunt with. Alot harder actually.


Haha not when ur using the .44 mag! One shot and its done... but there is absolutely NOTHING like bowhunting... the rush is CRAZY!! thats why i love it soo much!!:wink:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Haha not when ur using the .44 mag! One shot and its done... but there is absolutely NOTHING like bowhunting... the rush is CRAZY!! thats why i love it soo much!!:wink:


A selfbow has the same effect if it's quiet enough- one arrow and the game just slumps down. Just settles down quietly. Doesn't go any where, doesn't start, nothing. Perfectly calm. No tissue damage either:wink:.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

kegan said:


> A selfbow has the same effect if it's quiet enough- one arrow and the game just slumps down. Just settles down quietly. Doesn't go any where, doesn't start, nothing. Perfectly calm. No tissue damage either:wink:.


That depends on where u hit the animal! You hit it in the head it curls up and kinda rocks back and forth on the ground very little! If you get a heart shot.. i havent seen many shots where they will just drop.. but most heart shots ive had they run about 10-20 yds.. then stop and lay down... for double lung pass through.. ive had them go 20-45 yds... single lung.. i cant tell ya.... i havent done a single lung before!!


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

I have had a deer run 80 yards on me, and get this...*IT WAS A HEART SHOT!* How wierd.:confused3::confused2:


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

speed. i like taking them apart too.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

fip09 said:


> I have had a deer run 80 yards on me, and get this...*IT WAS A HEART SHOT!* How wierd.:confused3::confused2:


Was it a clip heart shot or was it a no doubt full on, destroyed heart??


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

You can shoot a deer in the heart and lungs with a .510 and it might still run half a mile. You can get a perfect shot and what not, but if there is sound with the pain, then it gets spooked and the hell outta there. If your bow is silent (I mean SILENT) then the game might not here it and associate the pain with a predator in the area. It is all about noise. Speed and power are second to noise- always second.


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

Unless of course you're using a rifle 

Remington M-24 sniper system .308 FTW!

Gotta get me one of those....


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

mbuemi said:


> Unless of course you're using a rifle
> 
> Remington M-24 sniper system .308 FTW!
> 
> Gotta get me one of those....


Only thing is.. i live in iowa and rifles are illegal for the deer seasons... they have a special rifle season for does only in the two bottom tears of iowa.. im strictly a bow and shotgun/revolver hunter! 

Kegan... Maybe im just the good.. but i have shot a total of 9 deer in the heart and they run approximately 20 yds.. and they are pouring blood through the wound.. not disagreeing with u at all.. but I a shot at a doe and the string slapped my coat arm and she almost ducked my arrow but i got a double lung pass through and she tried to get the heck outta there but couldnt run away from my eyesight! I mean.. yes i know if its a louder shot from your bow the deer will boogy outta the area.. but ive had a few loud shots when hitting the double lungs and the heart.. but have never had a deer run more than 60 yds from me....

then again.. i may just be lucky! :wink::tongue:


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

i shoot all three. just jokin i shoot both i pesonoly agree that trad is more of a challnge but i shoot wheels so i can compete a bow shoots enless there is a trad class.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Only thing is.. i live in iowa and rifles are illegal for the deer seasons... they have a special rifle season for does only in the two bottom tears of iowa.. im strictly a bow and shotgun/revolver hunter!
> 
> Kegan... Maybe im just the good.. but i have shot a total of 9 deer in the heart and they run approximately 20 yds.. and they are pouring blood through the wound.. not disagreeing with u at all.. but I a shot at a doe and the string slapped my coat arm and she almost ducked my arrow but i got a double lung pass through and she tried to get the heck outta there but couldnt run away from my eyesight! I mean.. yes i know if its a louder shot from your bow the deer will boogy outta the area.. but ive had a few loud shots when hitting the double lungs and the heart.. but have never had a deer run more than 60 yds from me....
> 
> then again.. i may just be lucky! :wink::tongue:



I have seen guns DROP deer, but then again I have seen idiots (and that's whre my suspicion comes from) blow a hole trhough a deer and have itrun onto our property. The they leave it to rot, and law states we can't take it without a permit. A loud bow is even worse- no shock to it. A luid bow (of any sorts) is trouble. 

And a poor shot with a broadhead, if it misses any organs, will leave you with a perfectly fine deer in a few weeks. I have seen half a dozen deer with only three legs.

That's one of my main problems with guns.

Oh well, just my opinion.


----------



## NRen2k5 (Mar 30, 2007)

It depends. “Trad” bows give you more challenge, which makes you a better archer, but you’re a better archer the second you pick up a compound bow.

I.m.o., you should have the best of both worlds. I think good archers who shoot bare trad bows their whole lives are artificially limiting themselves… but at the same time, archers who shoot tecked out compound bows their whole lives are artificially boosting themselves.


----------



## DeerBoy1127 (Dec 31, 2006)

i shoot a compound but its your choice recurve is good but i like the results of a compoud way better im almost averaging a 200 ive only been shooting abought 5 months with my sisters old compound my first bow was a cheap little starters bow it was a compound :focus:the compound are more offical than recurve and copound have more power most of the time


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

yea compounds are more fast and acurate only if you dont run in to a good shooter or realy good recurve bow with a good sight and all. there fun to shot but a compound is more cool.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Mach12 said:


> yea compounds are more fast and acurate only if you dont run in to a good shooter or realy good recurve bow with a good sight and all. there fun to shot but a compound is more cool.


Obviously you haven't seen my selfbows


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

ive seen pics they look sweet i still wonder how you make them that good we had a shop and a guy shot so good he would win against any compound and there are better than him he tried for the olypics and didnt make it.


----------



## DWBGHRN (May 30, 2007)

*compound vs recurve*

i shoot both -notice my signature-enjoy both shoot open class 3 d with compound-do not shoot that far when hunting ,but enjoy the competition,shoot the recurves from open for fun lots of times.there is no definite answer ,it is personal preference . its all called archery lets enjoy it,to each his own.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Mach12 said:


> ive seen pics they look sweet i still wonder how you make them that good we had a shop and a guy shot so good he would win against any compound and there are better than him he tried for the olypics and didnt make it.


I make them that well because I enjoy making them. Each time I start cutting with the drawknife I intend on making my next best hunting bow. Keeps you making better and better.

And as far as accrucay goes... two words- Howard Hill.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

a few reasons im makin a selfbow is because after all the work you put into it and you shoot something it makes it alot more special. I flyfish and I love catching fish on my flies. So its sort of the same reason. And Ive wanted to shoot a primitive/trad bow all my archery carrer. Its just like going back to our ancestors its just cool and interesting. making bows is alot of fun even though im only like 3/4 done with my first one. 

this season im going to hunt with my compound even though my selfbow will have enough power to kill a deer. i just respect he animal enough not to risk wounding it. I need practice instinctive shooting but someday ill hunt with a selfbow.

howard hill is an animal wasnt he the first man in modern history to down an elephant with a longbow of 100+ lb draw weight?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Amen. 

Well, they say Howard Hill is the first man to take an elephant with a bow, but I think there was another one right before (why Hill wanted to) but I'm am not positive of this. He was amazing, took something like 1500 rabbits. MMM, venison


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

howard hill is amazing how can he do that? Hes good


----------



## ButlerDJW (Feb 13, 2007)

Personally,I find the recurve to be a whole lot of fun to shoot.I hunted with one several years ago,but never quite got as accurate as I wanted.Fifteen yards was as far as I felt comfortable shooting.As my children got older I just didn't have the time it takes to become proficient with one.I shoot with a compound now and enjoy it too,but I haven't given up on those recurves.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Howard Hill had an amazing knack ofr being able to pick a spot- and his great vision helped.

ButlerDJW- If you hunt from the ground, I have found that you canstalk within 15 yards of a deer no problem. Meaning you don't have to be a perfect shot to do well with a trad or primitive bow.


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

What happend to archery.Every one used to shoot trad and did not care about speed but when compound came everyone just wanted those instead.


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

No.1 Hoyt said:


> howard hill is amazing how can he do that? Hes good


he practiaces a lot.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Evinrude said:


> What happend to archery.Every one used to shoot trad and did not care about speed but when compound came everyone just wanted those instead.


It isn't just trad. Originally all archery was primitive. No fiberglass, just wood. When fiberglass cam about then people didn't have to know what they were doing, it was just a bunch of factory formula bows. Then with the advent of the compound, suddeny it became out being easy, not challenging. Target scores increased, and suddenly even an idiot could shoot a deer. The art of stalking disapeared and everyone fel for the next big lie- that tree stands were the only way to hunt.

What happened to archery?

Marketing.


----------

